
Facebook employee says he was fired for speaking out about his colleague suicide - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/15/facebook-employee-i-was-fired-for-talking-about-colleagues-suicide.html
======
Fej
At first, I thought "he protested, of course they fired him". However: if
someone dies of suicide within an organization, there is likely a serious (and
deadly) problem within that organization. If the workers do not speak out,
such a problem would go unfixed, and may cascade.

Therefore the workers _must_ speak out, for the safety of themselves and their
co-workers.

The discourse around mental health is in a sorry state. Everyone says that
they care but it is usually backed by non-action - and in this case, action in
the retrograde direction. I want to hope that things will change but it is
hard to do so. Maybe the conversation will change as the depression epidemic
continues to grow.

~~~
fred_is_fred
> However: if someone dies of suicide within an organization, there is likely
> a serious (and deadly) problem within that organization.

People can commit suicide for any reason, it doesn't have to be due to the
organization that they work for.

